
Demand growing for open access science texts and tools - evo_9
http://arstechnica.com/science/news/2010/12/building-sustainable-open-access-science-texts-and-tools.ars
======
iwwr
With regard to OpenCourseWare, MIT are not selling secret knowledge, but a
certificate stating the bearer is smart enough to go through their courses and
has done all the work necessary to complete them. This should be the m.o. of
all learning institutions.

